# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  Nobles Game (a commission for a game board)

## Chick

Hello Everyone,

This is a commissioned game board that I made for a game about the Nobles of medieval England.  It was really a lot of fun, and quite challenging to fit in some artistic mapping amidst the playability requirements.  The towns and castles are of course the CC3 icons, and the other little icons are free-for-use clip art.  The finished board also had to fit the requirements of the printing process, so in the end it was a lot more work than I expected, but an excellent learning experience.

The board is finished and delivered, but I would still welcome comments toward making future projects better!



Cheers,
Cornelia

----------


## Nick B

I like that forest texture, where did it come from?

The thing that stands out most to me is the direction of your lines in the rivers and bridges. The lines should follow the contour of the river rather than be in a single direction. Likewise, I feel like bridges should have planks that run parallel with the direction of the river since bridges are generally longer than they are wide. 

Overall, looks like a fun game. I like the winding tiles that promote a more open world gaming experience.

----------


## Chick

Thank you Nick.  The forest texture is one that I made myself, by blending together some natural forest images, some artificial lighting textures, and some color layers.  

The bridges are indeed wrong, but looked strange the other direction for some reason, so we left them this way.  I have never been able to find a decent way to make a water texture curve with a river, I'd happily trade you the forest texture for that secret.   :Smile:

----------


## Chris1474

Would you be interested in working on another board game map?

----------

